# Sage 54mm Portafilter spout o-ring



## Rockwoofstone (Aug 23, 2020)

The o-ring between the spout on my Sage 54mm (Barista Touch) portafilter, and the body of the portafilter itself has split. I've done a search on these forums for a source for these, but can't unearth anything. Sage don't appear to have this part listed on their web-site as a spare.

I'm keen not to remove the current o-ring to measure it, as at the moment the split doesn't appear to be causing any issues, and it's likely to fail completely if I remove it.

Anyone know either where I could source one of these, or at least what size it is so I can dig around myself?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Had a look at mine but like you didn't want to remove it. I'd measure/estimate it and put 'rubber washer pack' in to Amazon. A few pounds will get you a variety pack, you should get a suitable one in there.


----------



## Rockwoofstone (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for looking. I was hoping to avoid buying a random bag of o-rings and ending up with a pile I don't need, but maybe that's going to be the only solution!


----------



## PandaTent (Jan 16, 2021)

A bit late to the party, Sage website will have the OEM part in spare parts section, standard o-rings wont work.


----------



## Rockwoofstone (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. However, this isn't one of the spares that Sage offer. I did pick up a bag of assorted o-rings though, and there were plenty in there which fitted fine and worked perfectly, so problem solved for less then £5 🙂

I suspect you thought I was talking about the seal for the shower head (which Sage do provide as a spare), but I'm actually talking about the o-ring which seals the spout to the underside of the portafilter. Thanks all the same though!


----------

